# Temporarily housing RCS?



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I know red cherry shrimp aren't techincally "fish" but I thought it would be best for me to post my question here.

I'm expecting a group of 10 red cherry shrimp through the mail today; I know all about their care and have a variety of food for them but the problem is that their permenant home is currently going through nitrite/nitrate spikes (which I am ammending) and isn't safe for them. They are going to be living in a natural planted tank that I recently set up.

Research has given me some advice with regards to the nitrite/nitrate spikes but I just need to find somewhere to temporarily house the shrimp while I make their new home completely safe. I have two options:

1) Kaze is in a 2.5gal aquarium right now, I had to move him from his larger tank as I couldn't do the water changes on my own and didn't want him to suffer for it (he will also be going into the NPT once it's safe and the shrimp have had time to explore/find hiding places if needed). The filter in his tank is fully cycled and he has a heater. I was considering floating a plastic breeder box in there with him and having the shrimp in there.

I would add a few leaves of an old silk plant for them to hide/hang around in. The reason I don't want to put them right in with Kaze is because he's already established himself as the "boss" and I don't have the right sort of decor in there that would make me feel comfortable enough to say the shrimp were safe if they needed to hide. It's difficult adding decor to this aquarium because it's small - and temporary. I will be doing water changes on this aquarium every three days.

2) Set up a 2gal aquarium without a filter and do daily water changes. I would be most comfortable with this but I don't have a spare heater on hand and I've heard that red cherry shrimp can be sensitive to cold spells at night. Living in England and with this being the "beginning" of Spring our nights are still pretty chilly. I'd hate to wake up and find the shrimp got too cold and died. Unfortunately I can't give you an accurate temperature reading of our nights.

Whichever housing arrangement is chosen, it will only be for a matter of 2 to 4 days. If I find the shrimp need prolonged temporary accomodation I will see to it that I buy another heater _ahead_ of time (I do have two 50 watt heaters and a 100 watt heater; one 50watt is in my NPT and the other (my spare) is being used in Kaze's smaller tank and the 100w (which is too powerful for tanks this size) is in the guppy tank downstairs) and set up a seperate 2gal aquarium with lots of silk plant leaves.

I'm wondering what your thoughts are and if you have any form of advice as to what I can do. I will admit I was not prepared for the nitrite/nitrate spikes in my NPT (hence my urgency and lack of heaters) but have certainly learned a lot about it.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would put them in the breeder box. A stable temperature would be better for them.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I agree with you, thank you for your response .


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a problem. *sigh* I miss winter nights in the UK.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't mind them as long as I have a fleece blanket. If only I could get a fleece blanket for my shrimp (shrimps in jackets anyone?) so I could stop worrying about temperatures. Though... being in Kaze's tank is apparently just what the shrimps needed as they've perked up and are very active!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That's good news! I liked them because my bed was right next to the radiator. I miss central heating and radiators so very much. Nights get pretty cold here and there is just no equivalent.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Ahh. My radiator is under my window... it must have been lovely having it so close! Haha.

I found a moult today  Very, very happy!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I panicked so much the first time I saw a moult. "Oh my goodness! My shrimp have died!" Then I learnt what it was.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Haha. I was a bit confused at first but I've kept tadpole shrimp in the past and they moult too so I just remembered and had a slight facepalm moment. Spotted two more moults today!


----------

